# How many?!?!



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

How many little goaties do you think are in here?!?!? I'm thinking from her size at least triplets. She's not due until the 27 of December. She's bagged up and getting close.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

yep I'd say triplets for sure....or a set of huge twins.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't want huge twins those might cause issues.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow, she is big......must be triplets.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

That's what I'm thinking. She's new to me so i'm excited to see what she produces. She's having issues maintaining herd queen statues with her growing belly. But every one knows shes the boss and wont challenge her.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

That's cute. I wonder of my herd queen will have the same problem....she is such a bag at times....lol.....


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

She's a sweetheart to us love attention but man any of the other does get near her food she's on attack. She's the main reason we quit feeding grain. She would chase the others off no matter how many feeders I put out. But they have hay 24/7 and mineral and honestly look better now then they did on the grain. Which i find shocking but I'm glad they do look this good.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Sherry my does only get grain a few weeks before and after breeding so I can try to flush them. Then they get grain while they are lactating. Other then that just hay and mineral like you. Mine are like your when it comes to fighting at grain feeding time so I am glad they don't get it all the time.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm not even planning on giving them grain when they do kid. They have grass hay 24/7 and i've started giving them half a bale of pure alfalfa to help make more milk for kidding season. What mineral do you feed?? We got some of the Right now Onyx for them and they seem to love it.


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

Good Lord; that is one big goat!! However many are in there I hope you & mama are blessed with an easy delivery and healthy happy babies!!! Can't wait to see baby pics!!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! She outta have like 10 in there! Lol.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

She's my widest doe everyone is small compared to her. I'll take healthy babies and easy delivery no matter the number inside. It wont be long now till our kids start arriving.

Oh mercy I hope there are not 10 babies in there! I don't wanna try to bottle feed that many kids. I'll have to borrow some milk does to feed that many.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

OH MY GOODNESS!!! :shocked: That poor mama!! I would say :kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack: and if you come out with less they ate one of them!!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah I kinda feel bad for her she has to be uncomfortable beyond belief and she still has days to go yet. She barely fits through my doorways in the barn. Your last sentence made me LOL and I scared my dog that is asleep on my legs.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

O I say triplets.....I got my minerals at Milan Center and I do not remember what kind they are but they were a meat makers mineral.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey Roger if I remember they sell ADM. If you ever wanna try that Cargill Right Now Onyx the only place I have found that carries it is the Big R in Warsaw.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I definately say at least :kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack: .....if not 4 :wink:

I feed the Onyx and mine are doing great with it..... going through more now since it turned cooler out.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm getting excited for kidding season it's getting so close now I need to do an inventory list and make sure I have all the basics.

I wasn't sure how fast they'd eat it and the only place I've found it is about an hour away so I got 2 bags. I've had it for about a month now and I'd say they've eaten maybe 1/4 of the bag so far. They love when I add some fresh to the feeders.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It is exciting when waiting for kids to arrive....I think it's even more exciting to see the changes happening with mama in the weeks before.... I have my first kids due the end of January with my 6th freshening almost 7 year old doe and each time is so different than the last!

When I changed to the Onyx, I had to top dress it with their old mineral to get them to even touch it...now my 5 does are going through 5lbs in 2-3 weeks and my boys go through 2lbs in that time.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I've raised cattle for years and I honestly think you can see more changes in the coming weeks in a goat then you can with a cow. Our first doe is due Dec. 26 she's a first time mommy. I know when everyone is suppose to kid but 3 does, 1 of my Nubians I let a friend bred her for me and he never saw his buck with her. So I have no due date for her. And the other 2 the crayon in my bucks harness quit marking so i'm not sure on them.

I didn't top dress it or anything they just went to town on it. I have 13 does eating on ours. The bucks are still eating the stuff from Manna Pro to finish it for me. They liked it better.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I had used the Manna Pro before I went to the Onyx....all of mine loved the MP , I now add ammonium chloride to the bucks Onyx and they still enjoy it.

That really stinks not knowing due dates.....I'm betting that you'll be like the rest of us who are waiting, half bald and a walking zombie from lack of sleep!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Where did you get your ammonium chloride?? That is the only that keeps me buying the MP for them. I also always have baking soda out for them.

I'm thinking the one doe might be early she did have some marker on her but we didn't think it was enough to write the date down. Because the other does had bright blue butts while she only had a small streak. Donner my buck was having too much fun during breeding season so we questioned minor marks like hers. Plus this was our first year using one of those breeding harness. I have a wireless camera to watch them and they are only a few feet from the house. Good exercise in the freezing cold weather. lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I get the AC from Hoeggers Supply.... 2lbs is a decent price and I add 1/4 cup to 10lbs mineral.
Jeffers Supply also started carrying it.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Really I didn't realize Hoeggers Supply or Jeffers carried. I think I have an old Hoeggers Supply catalog laying around here I'll look tomorrow when I'm not so tired. Thanks! Can you leave that out free choice or is it better to mix it with a different mineral??


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL...If you leave it freechoice, they won't touch it...its sour and bitter, mix it at a ratio of 1lb AC to 25lbs mineral or if you give grain you can add 1/2 teaspoon to each boy's ration.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Good to know! If I buy some instead i'll make sure to mix it.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: How many?!? There were 3 of them!*

April kidded today the 1st was a boy but was stillborn, the 2nd was a boy which she had no problems kidding, but the 3rd was a HUGE girl. I had to pull her I rubbed her to make sure she responded as she wasn't moving when i pulled her. It's so stinking cold here we ended up bringing her in. Mom was ignoring her and was only focusing on the 2nd boy. I'm not sure mom is going to take her back but we will try. If not i'll milk mom and feed her as this girl has enough milk to do it. She can live with my bottle baby Nubians in the front part of my barn. I'm in love with this girl's size.

I'll get better photos later and post.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Im so sorry you lost one. But that little girl is so cute, and am glad her, her brother and mom are doing ok. Good luck, hope everything turns out ok with mom taking her back.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks I was sad the first one was dead also but it happens unfortunately 

We weighed the kids alive boy weighed 10 pounds, girl weighed 9.5 pounds and the little boy that didn't survive was 8 pounds. Momma has too feel so much better now.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww she's precious! Sorry you lost a baby, but thank goodness the other two were fine! I hope mama is able to relax comfortably after having those big kiddos!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

She's beautiful  You can send her my way  Sorry about the other baby though


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks I'll try to take some better photos today since they are dried off now. Mommy needs a shot to finish cleaning out I think she got too tired and gave up last night.

Riley- you'll have to pry her out of my daughter's hands the doeling slept in her room last night in a clothes basket.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: How many?!?! Baby pictures added*

Here is April's boy and girl. The boy has a mixture of brown and black hair and the girl is a blonde color like mommy. Boy was 10 pounds and girl (Joy) was 9.5 pounds.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww...cute babies!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Those are some nice kids. They look like tanks just like their momma. Those two show be really nice kids good luck.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Hannah's having a tough time deciding which one she wants to keep now of the boys. I doubt any girls will be offered for sale.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

more cute kids!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

You would be nutts to offer Aprils girl look at how wide that chest floor is. I don't know how the rest of the boys look now that they are dry but April sure had some nice kids.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

We just had a 10 pound doeling born today she doesn't have the mass of April's girl but she's a close second. Momma is a narrow doe so our buck sure is throwing his massive size on our babies.
We can't wait to get April's girl in the show arena and see how she does.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Sherry you better watch out because I have this bad feeling you are going to have a barn raid in the middle of the night LOL. I would never do that but with these pictures I sure want to.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...they are adorable.. a big congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: How many?!?! More pictures added*

Roger I don't know if I should be flattered or scared. LOL Good luck getting a kid past Quincy she's not fond of strangers in her barn! But I have to give a lot of the credit for the wonderful babies to my buck Donner. He might be a pain in the butt but he sure does produce some awesome kids. I'm sure we could work something out if you'd be interested in breeding a doe to him?!? He'd be more then happy to do that. :laugh: He bred everyone the first time even in the 90+ weather we had last year! We are going to try and get him shown this year just see how he does in the show pen.

Here's the 10 pound doeling born yesterday and one of the black headed twin boys that was born on the 30th.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow they all have such nice wide chest floors don't they. Thanks for the breeding we may have to see about something like that. Maybe I will get Athena's registration papers sent in if it is not to late and we might be able to work on some kind of a deal. Maybe pray for twin does so you can have an Athena granddaughter.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I can't wait to see how these kids mature. It's never too late to register them it just cost more the longer you wait. I'd love to have an Athena granddaughter!! I sure miss that goofy girl the barns just not the same without her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Valentine is goofy in her own way also.


----------

